# clutch springs or pipe??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok what should i get first clutch springs or a pipe?? goin hmf prolly, but i dont know what springs i should get.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

You'll probably notice more gain with the springs.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

How much do springs run?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> How much do springs run?


All a bit different but figure 30 bucks each as a good average


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

springs first


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Springs so you can get thos big tires to turn over better Haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

They turned good enough to keep up with u in the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'd say springs too BUT, from what I've learned talking to Chad @ EPI, you cant really do Just springs on a popo, you really need to do a whole kit b/c of the way it works. It's different than the kawi's. So, it's not going to be a cheap upgrade.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Man I didn't want to hear that. I'm already broke. I need a way to make money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear ya.... And know exactly how ya feel! haha... Wait till you're older and have even more responsibilities (aka BILLS). It just get's worse!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I know how payin for college feels. I had a job this summer but I didn't make nuthin. I'm trying to find some way I can make money. Any ideas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

around Utica? No not really.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea I know there ain't crap in utica.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

EPI all the way


----------

